# Comparing two FreeBSD installations



## balanga (Feb 5, 2018)

What is the best way of comparing two FreeBSD installations?

Would diff() be up to the job?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2018)

balanga said:


> What is the best way of comparing two FreeBSD installations?


What exactly do you want to compare?


----------



## balanga (Feb 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What exactly do you want to compare?



I've installed FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE on several disks recently whilst testing things out and would like to see what is different between them.

If I ignore /root /tmp /varand /usr/home should they be largely the same apart from some configuration files in /boot and /etcand the main differences would be in /usr/local?


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 5, 2018)

You could use mtree(8), sounds like the ideal tool for this to me.


----------

